# Please help--I'm totally lost



## kiwilove (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello, I have a fantail pigeon that I rescued who I keep in a small cage in my room. Everyone tells me I need to get him a pigeon buddy and keep them outside. I would love some advice on where or how to buy/build/order a small loft for 2 pigeons. I do not want to breed or race or anything like that. Just a small loft where they will be comfortable that I can clean regularly. Any advice will be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

do you have any out buildings to work with, like a shed ?


----------



## kiwilove (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Fishbone, thank you for your reply. No I do not, and I'm living in a house I'm renting that I may not even be in for that much longer so I want to do something portable. It will only be for 2 birds so it shouldn't have to be that big, right? Right now I'm leaning towards this rabbit hutch: http://www.petco.com/product/113063/WARE-HD-Double-Rabbit-Hutch.aspx
It has a removable partition so that I can ease the pigeons into one another. My current pigeon is very sweet and I don't want the next bird I get to attack him or anything.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

hi,
i think that would be perfect for your situation.

i think if it was mine, i would get some 8 foot long 2''x4''s, and screw them to the legs to get the floor of the hutch 4' off the ground. make sure the wind or a dog can't knock it over.
just so there not bothered by predators so easy. they would feel & be much safer being higher, thats the key to a new home.

you could put a couple of perches along the back wall.

i would put something down on the floor, at least in the area of the feed, so that no feed gets throw on the ground. don't want to attract any animals.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

you could even put a couple of nest boxes attached to the back, outside of this hutch. then just cut a hole in the back wall for them to enter.

you could put a hinged top on the nest box, or screw the top, so you can access the inside easy.
if you just screw the lid on, just make it over size so rain won't get in.
just have to make sure its waterproof.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kiwilove said:


> Hello, I have a fantail pigeon that I rescued who I keep in a small cage in my room. Everyone tells me I need to get him a pigeon buddy and keep them outside. I would love some advice on where or how to buy/build/order a small loft for 2 pigeons. I do not want to breed or race or anything like that. Just a small loft where they will be comfortable that I can clean regularly. Any advice will be very much appreciated. Thank you.


*Thank you for rescuing this fantail. Pigeons are very sociable creatures and another pigeon would be nice. You don't really need to build a very large outdoor aviary, just enough so they can move around and get some fresh air and sunshine on a daily basis, as long as you can allow them free flight inside your room/apartment.

If you do build an outside unit, make it off the ground, cover all openings with hardware cloth, not chicken wire and make sure it is wind/rain and draft proof on one side. Pigeons love being up high, they feel safer and flat perches will do. *


----------



## kiwilove (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you all for your helpful replies. If I do decide to go with the rabbit hutch, which I think I will because it's easy and cheap-ish, should I reinforce the mesh wire, because it's 1" by 1", which is too wide? Do I need to add nestboxes at the back, like is it necessary? Do I need to add a wooden board to one side of the hutch, so that one side is blocked off to the wind? Thanks again, you are all amazing for replying.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kiwilove said:


> Thank you all for your helpful replies. If I do decide to go with the rabbit hutch, which I think I will because it's easy and cheap-ish, should I reinforce the mesh wire, because it's 1" by 1", which is too wide? Do I need to add nestboxes at the back, like is it necessary? Do I need to add a wooden board to one side of the hutch, so that one side is blocked off to the wind? Thanks again, you are all amazing for replying.


*1/4 inch thick gage hardware cloth is what is recommended on any openings-you can wrap that around the mesh, you would be surprised as to what can get in with 1" hardware cloth. 

You don't need nest boxes, if you have 2 males, or 2 females, flat perches will do. They do need protection from drafts of air, rain, and standing water, so a small enclosed area would be nice. If you are using a rabbit hutch, keep it high off the ground, and the birds still need inside free flight time.*


----------

